# Eurasia by train.



## smee (Sep 2, 2012)

Well I watched the movie Transsiberian and decided to do a search and see what the cost would be to do a one way trip on the famed Tran Siberian Railway. I was somewhat surprised that you could conceivably go from London, England to Beijing, China by rail in about 10 days. I was also surprised that there are different routes to Beijing. The route I was looking at would go like this; London-Brussels-Cologne-Moscow-Beijing (via Mongolia). Airfare and hotels along with rail fare for a "private" room on the Trans Siberian I figure would run in the vicinity of 5-6 thousand dollars. I have to do some more research on this and it may be something to add to my bucket list.

If anyone here has done any part of this trip I would appreciate any info/tips you may have.

For those that may be interested here is the link that got me started

http://www.seat61.co...tm#.UEN1NUROxgc


----------

